# Collie, Lurcher pup, Greyhound!



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Star came for a visit, and as it has been a while since I took photos of him, I got a few. We had 4 days of dry weather, which was FAB!

Star by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy after eating moss off the tree by Niseag, on Flickr


Star and Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


She found a glove by Niseag, on Flickr


Star and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Star and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Star and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy and Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy and her pineapple by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy and her pineapple by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy by Niseag, on Flickr


"Peekaboo!" by Niseag, on Flickr


"Bunnies...come play with me!" by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


My girls by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Lovely pictures, I do love your pointy dogs. Lucy is so very pretty!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures! Beautiful dogs:001_wub:


----------



## CKD1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs :001_wub: Katy is stunning :001_wub:


----------

